# Nail polish and why?



## pieced (Aug 23, 2006)

I just brough Princess Rule by OPI




and this colour is so pretty and glittery and just very Princessy, it pleases me. SO what nail polish colour have you brought recently, and if you haven't brought anything, why haven't you???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

The last one I bought was Pink Voltage by China Glaze because I love bright pinks.

Edit:I took a pic and attached it.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 23, 2006)

I just bought Hard As Nails Xtreme Wear, Marine Scene by Sally Hansen. I love the color and found it at a very good price. I have a nice nail polish collection going.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 23, 2006)

those are pretty!

my nails are ruined from acrylics, so i don't do anything to them now, but when i do have nails, it's always french.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 23, 2006)

The last one I bought is L'oreal Bijou Nail Polsih in B.Brave which is a deep and shimmery purple color.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't bought any recently.... I do keep my toenails painted all year and have just been using the same handful of colors on them. I used to love painting my fingernails, in high school I painted them a different crazy color every week (back in the 90's when all the crazy purples, blues, and greens were in style), but now I never take the time -- I have only painted my nails twice since I got married two years ago, and one of those times was for the wedding! lol I just never want to spend my afternoon waiting for my base coat, polish, and top coat to dry when I work so many hours a week and already don't have as much free time as I'd like..... Same thing when I was in college and grad school, I rarely painted my nails then.... So sad because I think my hands and nails do look nice when they are painted!


----------



## Harlot (Aug 24, 2006)

I believe it was OPI in a black color, but not black onyx. It has a different name. Well anyways I usually paint my nails black because believe it or not, it helps me play my guitar better.



I have no idea why but it does! It helps me focus more on the frets; Why do you think most musicians paint there nails black? Tricks of the trade ladies, tricks of the trade...


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought Sinful Colors blue nailpolish recently. It reminds me of when I was in high school.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* my nails are ruined from acrylics, so i don't do anything to them now, but when i do have nails, it's always french. Same here!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a haul about a month or so ago, and I got like 6 new polishes by Avon. Speed Dry Nail Enamel! Can't go wrong there! I believe the colors I got were Fusion, Flutterby, Rose Amour, Sheer Chiffon, Hyper... And I forgot the other one! LOL!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 24, 2006)

Well lets see here. The white one w/brush I got it because I do my own French pedicure. I got it about a month ago. I ran out.





The other two I got it just in caseâ€¦


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh that Princess Rule is so pretty!! I love sparkly polish when I get the chance to do my nails. I usually don't wear polish because I like the 'Natural' look, but light see-thru colors with glitter are choice for me.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 24, 2006)

I am another OPI fan. I have white nails on my fingers and toes becuase i am deeply tanned at the moment (St Tropez of course)!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow ladies! All gorgeous colors! I've just been scrounging the oldies, but goodies. Right now my toenails are glazed with classic red. I'll be switching that out over the next few days!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 24, 2006)

I haven't bought any nailpolish in a loooooong time. I barely use the ones I have. I'm trying to get my nails into decent shape, because they just look gnarly these days. I think the last nailpolish I bought was Cover Girl Continuous Color Nailpolish in Rouge Vamp, a deep red/maroon.


----------



## pieced (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* Oh that Princess Rule is so pretty!! I love sparkly polish when I get the chance to do my nails. I usually don't wear polish because I like the 'Natural' look, but light see-thru colors with glitter are choice for me. It's a lovely pinkish colour, and one can get it for half the price from ebay compared to the stores. And for the ones who haven't brought any polish, treat yourself. To Jennifer and Marisol, can you but a ridge filler, so that the nail is smooth, and then apply nail polish, This is what I did when my nails where destroyed by acrylics, and I did this until my nails grew out. L'oreal has good one called Manicure Repair Break Filler



, and you it smooths out the nail, and you can put nail polish on top of that...


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* It's a lovely pinkish colour, and one can get it for half the price from ebay compared to the stores... I do love me some Ebay



!!


----------



## rania (Aug 24, 2006)

Lately I bought dark pink nail polish Inglot - that's an excellent polish long lasting polish






I love red and pink nail polishes


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 24, 2006)

omg i love that color, i want it now!


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i havent bought any nail polishes recently because i have so many. i usually wear red or pink.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 2, 2006)

The last polishes I bought were an OPI Two Tones set (french manicure) and I bought 6 of the Mexico Collection shades.


----------



## Quiana (Sep 6, 2006)

I realize I am late to the party but for those interested in purchasing OPI, Essie, China Glaze, Orly, Creative Nail Desgn, Misa etc for wholesale price--go to

8ty8beauty.com

head2toebeauty.com

transdesign.com

I get absolutely all of my polishes there and the shipping/customer service is awesome.

My nails were ruined by acyrlics and I have been taking Appearex for two months (2.5 mcg biotin) and using OPI Nail envy as a base coat and my nails are stonger than ever. I also use Seche Vite as a top coat for high gloss and fast drying.


----------



## Maja (Sep 6, 2006)

Last nailpolishes I bought: Essie Cabi-O-Lait and Essie Imported Champagne.


----------



## consty13 (Sep 6, 2006)

Whats awesome now is that you can take mineral eyeshadows and put it in a nailpolish to make ur own color =)


----------



## Maja (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *consty13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whats awesome now is that you can take mineral eyeshadows and put it in a nailpolish to make ur own color =) Welcome to MuT! And thanks for the tip!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2006)

the last time i went to sephora, i bought one of their new nailpolishes. it's a turquoise blue, sparkling and metallic, i love it. of course, it's sephora, so primer and top coat are necessary.

i usually wear the same colors : blue, red, pink, black when i'm all rock n' roll.

i never do french, i like when people stare at me


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 8, 2006)

The last one I bought is Don't Know...

Beets Me! by OPI...It's a super bright pink...


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just brough Princess Rule by OPI http://naturalart.biz/shop/images/opi%20R44.jpgand this colour is so pretty and glittery and just very Princessy, it pleases me. SO what nail polish colour have you brought recently, and if you haven't brought anything, why haven't you???









I just bought this one too and posted a pic of it on my nails in the "OPI nail polish" thread. Looks good on our skin tones. It is subtle and elegant. I had to use 3 coats.

Originally Posted by *Quiana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I realize I am late to the party but for those interested in purchasing OPI, Essie, China Glaze, Orly, Creative Nail Desgn, Misa etc for wholesale price--go to 
8ty8beauty.com

head2toebeauty.com

transdesign.com

I get absolutely all of my polishes there and the shipping/customer service is awesome.

My nails were ruined by acyrlics and I have been taking Appearex for two months (2.5 mcg biotin) and using OPI Nail envy as a base coat and my nails are stonger than ever. I also use Seche Vite as a top coat for high gloss and fast drying.

Thank you for the website listings. I went right to 8ty8beauty and bought Essie Wicked, China Glaze Limonyte, China Glaze Orange Knockout, and China Glaze Turned up turqouise. They are so much cheaper than in the stores! Thank you!


----------



## HaLiMa (Oct 12, 2006)

those are pretty!


----------

